# 1 new baby...



## paphioboy (Dec 3, 2007)

bought a paph (presumably barbatum) 2 days ago :evil:... i was surprised at how large the leafspan was...its 45cms tip to tip...


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Dec 4, 2007)

wow! That is a big one! What kind is it? It looks big enough to think about blooming huh?

Bluefirepegasus


----------

